# Kiyohisa Hirano



## Grenadier (Oct 1, 2009)

Kiyohisa Hirano, the founder of the Japan International Karate-Ki Center in Hawaii, has passed away in his sleep, early this morning. He had been battling kidney failure for the better part of this decade, yet still continued to teach classes, doing what he loved, even up to his last days. 

He leaves behind, a strong legacy of Karate, and many fine instructors of the Hei Wado Karate system, that maintains a strong presence in Hawaii, Alabama, and South Carolina.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 2, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2009)

.


----------

